# Cyriocosmus leetzi



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

I've been researching this species since I learnt of their existence. I love the little mark on their abdomen that looks like an ancient sigil or something...

An opportunity has arisen for me to obtain one. From what I can tell, they have simple tarantula-ish needs and don't seem to have any nasty care needs that I can't provide.

Have I missed anything important about these guys?
Are they a good first T?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

They can be fiesty and will threat pose if disturbed too much. Also they are dwarf Ts so only grow to around 3-4 inches and sometimes not even that


----------



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

I think I'd want a dwarf as my first. That whole genus is fantastic but the more dwarf Ts I see the more I like them.

Are there any that approach any modicum of handleability? Accepting the whole T-handling controversy and its many sides.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Yemeyana said:


> I think I'd want a dwarf as my first. That whole genus is fantastic but the more dwarf Ts I see the more I like them.
> 
> Are there any that approach any modicum of handleability? Accepting the whole T-handling controversy and its many sides.


Tbh handling these isnt a good idea at all. They tend to keep themselves to themselves and are very food orientated. They go for anything that hits the ground. They spend a lot of their time threat posing too. Imo if a spider is like that it shows they just want you to bugger off and leave them alone lol.


----------



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

Ok thanks.

I'll probably get one anyway - I'm looking more into Cyclosternum fasciatum at the moment. They're cute and they don't dent my budget, so might be a nice 'treat' - something I can just observe instead of handling.

aaand I'll probably end up with a B. smithi before long anyway.


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Cyriocosmus aren't particularly aggressive but, as Selina says, very food orientated. What do you do to them to make them angry Selina? I've kept several Cyriocosmus species and I haven't ever seen a threat pose from any of them and to be honest, they're so small that I would just laugh at them if they did anyway. 

What they are good at though, is running quickly. They're a very undemanding genus of spiders to look after though. I doubt you would have any trouble if you were able to get a large spiderling or an adult. Young spiderlings are very small so can be a bit tricky if you don't have any food for them that's small enough. They will take micro crickets no problem though.

I don't advise handling and if you did with these you'd probably just get really annoyed anyway trying to get it out of armpits and from behind your back haha.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Craig Mackay said:


> Cyriocosmus aren't particularly aggressive but, as Selina says, very food orientated. What do you do to them to make them angry Selina? I've kept several Cyriocosmus species and I haven't ever seen a threat pose from any of them and to be honest, they're so small that I would just laugh at them if they did anyway.
> 
> What they are good at though, is running quickly. They're a very undemanding genus of spiders to look after though. I doubt you would have any trouble if you were able to get a large spiderling or an adult. Young spiderlings are very small so can be a bit tricky if you don't have any food for them that's small enough. They will take micro crickets no problem though.
> 
> I don't advise handling and if you did with these you'd probably just get really annoyed anyway trying to get it out of armpits and from behind your back haha.


Example 1- opening the tub to chuck a locust in my leetzi was up on its back legs giving it the what for lol. Oddly iv never had a threat pose off a pokie or OBT but majority of my new worlds lmao. Had a B.smithi tag my tongs the other day XD


----------



## Yemeyana (May 18, 2011)

Hmm... fast might be of concern. Do they zip around during maintenance? Would I have to be super alert while working in their vivs?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Yemeyana said:


> Hmm... fast might be of concern. Do they zip around during maintenance? Would I have to be super alert while working in their vivs?


Tbh due to them really webbing up maintenance should be kept to a minimum due to them thinking everything in their tub and web is food lol


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

They will likely make a burrow (or several burrows) and when disturbed will usually make a dash for the nearest burrow. They will then remain they're until the disturbance is gone. Regardless of the spider, you should always have another pot or tub to catch them in if they decide to do a runner. They are not so fast that they are difficult to catch so I expect you would be fine. Cyclosternum fasciatum on the other hand are an incredibly quick spider in my experience.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Yemeyana said:


> I've been researching this species since I learnt of their existence. I love the little mark on their abdomen that looks like an ancient sigil or something...
> 
> An opportunity has arisen for me to obtain one. From what I can tell, they have simple tarantula-ish needs and don't seem to have any nasty care needs that I can't provide.
> 
> ...


as I don't know the extent of your research I can't say if you have missed anything important.


----------

